# Deathwing ahoy!



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

*Deathwing ahoy! *Chaplain Dread Finished**

Been working on a 1500 pt army for a Challenge on ThePaintedDragon.co.uk

Here's my list:

Belial - Lightning Claws - 130

Librarian - Terminator armour - 145

5 terminators- (sergeant with LC) (banner bearer with TH/SS), (AC,PF), (LC), (Apothercary with SB/PF) - 305

5 terminators- (sergeant with SB/PW) (TH/SS),( Cyclone ML,PF), (LC), (SB/PF) - 240 

5 terminators- (sergeant with SB/PW) (SB/CF),( Cyclone ML, SB/PF), (LC), (SB/PF) - 240 

5 terminators- (sergeant with SB/PW) (SB/CF),( Cyclone ML, SB/PF), (LC), (SB/PF) - 240 

Venerable Dreadnought, A.cannon, EA - Drop Pod, - 210 


And here's the army all built up, minus the Dread and Drop pod.

All Terminators done!









Belial:

















Squad 1:









































Squad 2:









































Squad 3:









































Squad 4:









































WIP Librarian:


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Wow, lot of terminators  good job, please post a pic when they're All painted, would love too see them


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

thats an awesome army, what are the bases you using?


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Bases are from Dragon Forge Designs:

http://www.dragonforge.com/


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Good job nice poses. Very much movement. Looking forward to painted pics. +rep to you.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great job with the subtle converions and body poses for most of your termies. I can't wait to see them all painted.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am really digging the colouring you have going on so far. It will be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Loving that liberian the paint looks great on him.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Great work there, one or poses have given me some inspiration... thanks!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The paint scheme looks good so far. I really love those bases though! CAn't wait to see them all painted up.:victory:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Loving the amount of Termis, mate. I play DA myself, so I know how beautiful DW are. Especially with them being troops if you have Belial (which you do), and the deep striking....

But I can't help but feel a little sorry for you. That much bone will hurt... 
And I am loving the bone you've done so far.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm trying to avoid buying the whole of the deathwing company at the moment.

The coolness in this thread is not helping


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

I tried a new bone scheme, just Iyanden Darksun with badab black wash and highlights, didn't turn out too nice so went back to original scheme.

No idea WHAT I was thinking , the bone is clearly the better scheme.
Got three terminators started today, 


























I decided to leave the insides of the legs brown, it's a bugger to paint and adds a nice bit of contrast and gives the illusion of "layers" of armour. Like they're weaker at the back or something :


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very gritty! I like the scheme that you have going..., no need to try to change it IMHO.:victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice work so far. Yeah, having the brown in the legs does give a nice contrast and makes them look quite badass


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Those boys look pretty badass! I love the grittiness of the paint.

Gave the Deathwing a whirl recently, they were fun to use!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Wery nice painted! Loving the bone colour!! :victory:

Gonna keep an eye on this one


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

I now want deathwing.... Damm


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking really good so far, keep up the workk:


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers 
Hopefully get some updates on this fairly soon!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I have a tiny bit of Vassal work to do tomorrow then I plan to spend the day painting!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Dezartfox said:


> Well I have a tiny bit of Vassal work to do tomorrow then I plan to spend the day painting!


If by work you mean game, then you should drop me a line! I'll be on in the evening, give me a shout on msn if you want.


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm really impressed with some of the poses you have managed here. There is one guy with a thunderhammer that LOOKS LIKE HE IS RUNNING. That is truely impressive.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> If by work you mean game, then you should drop me a line! I'll be on in the evening, give me a shout on msn if you want.


Hahaha, no actually WORK  I have to finish drawing the Vassal Bowl images for release soon!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Life got in the way of what I had planned today. However I got all the basecoat and badab black wash done on ALL the termies and Dreadnought!









Only thing I'm not looking forward to doing is that drop pod. Plus I need some more badab black before I do start it!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Been painting today!
Got the armour done on belial, the dread and a squad of terminators! In one batch too.

If I can do that again for the next few days I can get all the armour done. Then just details and bases!


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

I really like the Chaplain Dread. I want one. In fact, I'm gonna come to your house and take yours. k:


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

I managed to get ELEVEN terminators done today, well, the armour. That's all 26 termies and a dread with their armour painted, also:


Well a long time a go I promised a tutorial on how I paint my Deathwing armour.
Here it is!
Paints Needed

Iyanden DarkSun
Desert Yellow
Bleached Bone
Skull White
Badab Black wash

The Tutorial



Start by under coating the model with Black Primer.

Once this is dry paint the modelwithe Iyanden Darksun Foundation paint

Give the model a good wash with Badab Black.













Leave this to dry fully.

Once dry give the model a coat of Desert Yellow, leaving some of the previous scheme showing in the recesses.

 I tend to leave the inside of the legs in the current colour, mainly because I'm lazy but also adds some depth to the model














Next you'll want to mix up a 2:1 part mix of Desert Yellow and Bleached Bone.



Apply this like before, leaving some of the previous layer showing













Now you'll want to apply the bleached bone, do this in a line (or streaky) pattern, generally keeping all the lines vertical as if the model had his arms by his side.













The final highlight is a 1:1 mix of Bleached bone and skull white applied as above but only on the "outside" of the model, where light would hit the model


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

really good technique i might try and use something simliar for my marines. +rep


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

AHOY!!! Yharr be some mighty fine deathwing indeed. Ye done a good thing lad.

+rep...arrrr


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Heya Mate, Got some more WIP's for us? I might be doing the same when I have more painting expo, making an Dark Angels Deathwing Squad of ±25 termy's and a dread, althow I might also take 2 crusaders...


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Not done too much.
Just been painting the grey/weapons on them, slowly


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Worked on the Dreadnought today:



















Stupid pod. Looks *ok*. The "weathering" doesn't really work on large flat surfaces <.< So adding a landraider is a big no no!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I think once you've cleaned it up a little, and added deatails the pod will look immense!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Added weathering with the good old piece of sponge.
Actually starting to look ok now!


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

These guys look awesome.

Quick question where are the shoulder pads from?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Forgeworld.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

That Chappy dread is going to look _sweeeeeet_

I really like the look of the drop pod to! Awesome stuff


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

WIP of Chaplain Dread:


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers 

Tried out the green lenses on a terminator and also started on a base, sides will be painted properly eventually


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

They look awesome.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, the green lenses look much better and that base is pretty sexy


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Really nice work, loving the naturalistic kinda look.

A question if I may; Is the dreadnought converted at all or are those straight from the kit?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man your work is amazing.. i have no words to describe how awesome it is.. besides... its awesome !!!! +rep.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Really nice work, loving the naturalistic kinda look.
> 
> A question if I may; Is the dreadnought converted at all or are those straight from the kit?


The only addition to the Dreadnought is the banner hanging from his torso, that was taken from a FW DA dreadnought.

Which I TOTALLY forgot I owned! He's sat in a box somewhere..k:


Cheers everyone!
Hope to get a squad finished tomorrow. All 5 bases are done for them, just details on the models!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Finished my FIRST terminator!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Niiice. Loving the base, where's that from?

One thing, if you're going nmm, you need an extra harsher highlight. The blending looks superb from the photo but you are lacking the final 'reflection' level for want of a better term.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Desart, your terminator is great. I love the glow you put on the eyes and am inspired to take up my deathwing project again, but I've got too much on my plate already. Have some rep.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers



the.alleycat.uk said:


> Niiice. Loving the base, where's that from?
> 
> One thing, if you're going nmm, you need an extra harsher highlight. The blending looks superb from the photo but you are lacking the final 'reflection' level for want of a better term.


Naah I wasnt going for NMM, too much trouble, just used greys instead of metallics. 

Bases are from Dragon Forge Designs:

http://dragonforge.com/


Just finishing off Terminator Number 3
Pics soon


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Two more done:

























Sergeant


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

they are looking well sick ima rep you again if i can!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful work man. Here's some rep.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I really impressed with the streaky paint style it looks really gritty and authentic. Brilliant work my friend lets see more. +rep :biggrin:


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers

Added some more to the banner:










Also got the Apothecary done:

















































Blood looks darker in real life, it's simply Tamiya Color Clear Red (X-27)


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Your army's going really well, its brilliant. And the blood on the apothicary is superb, it's so realistic. How did you do it?

+rep from me


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

it's simply Tamiya Color Clear Red (X-27)









Just slap it on, wash your brush thoroughly afterwards, and if you have that habit of putting the brush in your mouth afterwards.. don't with this.. it doesn't taste good.. it smells good but taste is nasty! XD


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Worked on the Chaplain today, using him in my list instead of the librarian, I totally love the model..


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Chaplain is looking amazing, keep up the stellar work


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

The weathering effects you do are fantastic, all the streaked paint, and I LOVE the drop pod I think it's fantastic. And the blood is great, very realistic and really enhances the model. Have some more rep.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

That blood effect looks amazing, and I have a bottle of that stuff at home! W00t!

Loving the Apothecary altogether and the Chaplain looks sweet


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

How did you paint the black on the chaplain? I have been trying to get the same type of colour/effect, but all my attempts ends up looking... well, not something I'd like to show...


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Mordeth said:


> How did you paint the black on the chaplain? I have been trying to get the same type of colour/effect, but all my attempts ends up looking... well, not something I'd like to show...


The black is actually several washes of badab black and Devlan mud over grey primer. Primer is called "Hycote Grey Primer."

I applied a heavy wash of Badab black, then Devlan mud, then badab black again, I may have applied another layer of badab black, can't remember fully, but it gave a nice dark browny black armour which is close to the Charadon Granite foundation paint.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Chaplain is more or less finished. Probably neaten up one or two things I'll notice tomorrow.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work all around. Very well done:victory:


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

started work on the banner today:

Starting banner:

















I black out the areas I'm doing and then paint over them, so I started by doing the robed "whatever it is":










I then added the wings and starting adding the black lines around the shapes

























Then I added FIRE, photography becomes harder now as the pen reflects light for some reason. 










I decided to add a shield instead of another weapon in his hand, try to keep a theme going across the banners










And that brings me to now, going to work on the shield, and maybe add daggers in the sky like the original "standard of Devastation" on which this is based


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok more less done


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

that banner is looking amazing 2 thumbs up for me!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Dude that banner is sick. Very well done there!!!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Well I have to say I absolutely love the painting on the Chaplain, it just looks better everytime I look at it. I just the colours and the green 'glow' effects. Awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

First finished squad!
Whooo!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Outstanding job. Love 'em.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers 

Received the parts to make my three new heavy weapons (I changed my 1500pt list slightly, see blog in signature):










Last guy hasn't got a base because I've jsut finished painting the next batch of 5:



















Also, unrelated to this challenge blog but meh, I picked up a Venerable Dreadnought NEW for £17.25 instead of the usual £35. I'm not a fan of this model, lets see if I can make it look any good..

Here's the parts un packed


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Chaplain dreadnought finished! 
Went a bit mad with the glow on the cannon, but ah well, from a distance. on my shelf, it actually looks like it's glowing :


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

that looks so awesome!

how do you do your OSL? i know the principles for it but not how to put it into practice


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> that looks so awesome!
> 
> how do you do your OSL? i know the principles for it but not how to put it into practice


Cheers
FOr the green I jsut do a simple light drybrush of the lightest colour, which is scorpion green,
For the blue I had a light blue colour and then drybrushed white on that, k:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Marry me! :laugh:

Nah, really nice light effects, specially the plasma one's.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Managed to get THREE terminators painted up today:


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Terrain piece is done, I was awoken early so worked on this. Not as fancy as Gareths or as big.. but hey.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

love the chaplain and banner looks sick too dude


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Managed to get the last two members of Squad 2 done!


























































Full squad and Chaplain


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

your work is very very inspiring


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

You have inspired me, was going for a imperial fists yellow army, but now, sod that" I love the dirty look your technique has, i've made a bold move from blood raven colours, dirty red, to even dirtier bone, thats 2500pts never to be used again:crayure lovelyness.k:


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers 

Finished the second Dreadnought, I wasn't planning to do him til last, but it's such a beautiful model!

















































(sorry for the washed out pics!)


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i realy really like that dreadnaught and your painting style. always happy when you have an update


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahoy ahoy! Any more updates coming our way perhaps? You got a unique style of painting indeed, it's so rich and yet so gritty. I like it very much! The poses (like others have mentioned) on your terminators are really good!

plus, those two dreadnoughts are just beautiful! I'd love to see more of your army as it develops! +rep even though i don't have any real rep power


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Masito said:


> Ahoy ahoy! Any more updates coming our way perhaps? You got a unique style of painting indeed, it's so rich and yet so gritty. I like it very much! The poses (like others have mentioned) on your terminators are really good!
> 
> plus, those two dreadnoughts are just beautiful! I'd love to see more of your army as it develops! +rep even though i don't have any real rep power


Finished the army!
Just waiting to take some pictures


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

uuuuh very nice!! can't wait to see them!! post them soon


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking really good dezertfox i started using your techinque to the best of my ability on my imperial Fists if you could have a look and comment it would mean alot 

and Grim_reaper maybe you should have a look aswell cose i gave gritty imperial fists a go!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers 

I've looked and have posted, very nice dude, glad I can be an influence!


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally finished the army.. will add more as I feel like, probably a couple of Landraiders...

Belial and Command Squad









Close Quarters Squad









Fire Support Squad 1









Fire Support Squad 2









Dreadnoughts









That's the 1500, then I also have a random Drop pod


















For more images of the dreads, check out my Blog, The Vanus Temple


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

absolutely magnificent piece of work mate! your painting skills are immense bro, really excellent!

good to finally see the whole gang together


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This has turned out awsome!
DW is a small enough army for lots of focus on each model, and youve done that and even morek:

Happy gaming:biggrin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything came together nicely! I really love the weathering on the drop pod. Well done:victory:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice army, i really like the gritty feel of the models and they're all well painted. Great stuff, i'd love to see you work on a death guard army, your weathered but tidy style would work really well with them. You must be dead chuffed with the whole force thus far. + rep for the effort to build such a good looking army.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

This is a really well executed and beautifully painted army. The lighting effects are great and the poses dynamic. The weathering on the drop pod is spot on so I'll have to steal this technique for my BA VDCF drop pods. I also think the use of brown for toning the black on the chaplain is excellent. Have some well deserved Rep!


----------

